
First Device to Treat Alzheimer's Is Up for Approval by the FDA - Down_n_Out
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-os/biomedical/devices/the-first-device-to-treat-alzheimers-is-up-for-approval-by-the-fda
======
obeone
The study apparently missed its primary endpoint.

[https://www.medpagetoday.com/neurology/alzheimersdisease/786...](https://www.medpagetoday.com/neurology/alzheimersdisease/78693)

